# Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]



## DerPilz (26. April 2015)

*Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Guten Tag,

ich habe kürzlich meinen älteren PC mit einem neuen Board (Asus M5A78L-M/USB3) und einer neuen CPU (AMD FX-8350) aufgerüstet. Mir wurde dann jedoch gesagt, dass dieses Board eigentlich für den Prozessor total ungeeignet sei und mir das Mainboard von Gigabyte "GA-970A-UD3P" empfohlen. Da ich derzeit noch ein Gehäuse für Micro-ATX-Boards habe, werde ich mir ein ATX-Gehäuse anschaffen. Unklar ist jedoch noch welches Netzteil zur Verwendung kommt. Mir wurde zum Netzgerät "Cooler Master RS550-AMAAB1-EU 550 W ATX 80Plus" geraten, dieses kostet beim Händler meines Vertrauens Conrad Elektronik jedoch 69,99 EUR. Ich habe mich daher nach einem günstigeren Netzgerät dort umgesehen und bin beim "LC-Power LC6550 V2.2 550 W ATX 80Plus" für 49,99 EUR hängen geblieben. Das erste Netzgerät ist unter dem Link 
PC Netzteil Cooler Master RS550-AMAAB1-EU 550 W ATX 80PLUS® Bronze im Conrad Online Shop | 1208221 und das zweite Board unter 
PC Netzteil LC-Power LC6550 V2.2 550 W ATX 80PLUS® im Conrad Online Shop | 972397 zu finden. 

Ich wäre daher sehr dankbar wenn man mir sagen könnte welches dieser beiden Netzteile besser für die Verwendung mit dem Gigabyte Mainboard und der AMD-CPU geeignet sind und weswegen. 

Besten Dank nochmal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Willkommen im Forum @TE.

Hier ein Netzteil LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerPilz (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Dankeschön, jedoch erwerbe ich meine Hardware aufgrund des schnellen und für mich kostenfreien 24-Stunden-Lieferservices bei Conrad Elektronik, wenn man mir also sagen könnte ob das von mir genannte "LC-Power Netzteil" auch funktioniert wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich brauche die Hardware recht schnell, daher kommt für mich nur Conrad infrage, andere Händler, so habe ich die Erfahrung machen müssen, haben, sofern sie einen 24-Stunden-Service anbieten, recht hohe Versandkosten dafür und das möchte ich nicht.


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum @TE.
> 
> Hier ein Netzteil LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Genau, vergiss die beiden genannten... Soll dein Händler es eben für dich bestellen und lass dir nix anderes aufschwatzen!

Gruß


----------



## DerPilz (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich benötige jedoch eins und das aus dem Sortiment von Conrad Elektronik. Kann man mir hier eins empfehlen? Das wäre echt freundlich und würde mir weiterhelfen, dankeschön.


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Die haben dort ne sch... Auswahl und gesalzene Preise Wenn, würde ich zu dem raten:


PC Netzteil BeQuiet BQT L8-CM-530W 530 W ATX 80PLUS® Bronze im Conrad Online Shop | 975410 
besser noch zu jenem:


PC Netzteil BeQuiet BN231 500 W ATX 80PLUS® Gold im Conrad Online Shop | 1274207
PS: was haste denn für ne Graka am Start?

Gruß


----------



## DerPilz (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Genau und ich bin Krösus! Weswegen sind die beiden genannten nichts? Weswegen kann man nicht die günstigen nehmen und muss auf Netzteile ausweichen, die entweder fast 100 Euro kosten oder schon darüber liegen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Glaube das die beiden Netzteile über seinem Budget liegen @ facehugger


----------



## poiu (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

das G550M ist okay sonst das genante LC in Gold


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Das Sortiment bei Conrad ist ziemlich begrenzt und auch noch extrem teuer. Wenns irgentwie geht, bestell woanders

Wenn nicht: PC Netzteil BeQuiet BN231 500 W ATX 80PLUS® Gold im Conrad Online Shop | 1274207


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Genau und ich bin Krösus! Weswegen sind die beiden genannten nichts? Weswegen kann man nicht die günstigen nehmen und muss auf Netzteile ausweichen, die entweder fast 100 Euro kosten oder schon darüber liegen?


Du hast ein empfehlenswertes NT für dein Budget genannt bekommen. Wenn Conrad das nicht auf Lager hat und oder für Alternativen gepfefferte Preise verlangt/du den Trafo unbedingt dort kaufen willst/musst.

Dafür kann *ich* alles nix Deine genannten Netzteile sind technisch veraltet und eben nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit/die Effizienz ist naja. Teilweise fehlen Schutzschaltungen...

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Warum muß es unbedingt Conrad sein @TE? Entweder in den sauren Apfel beißen ( und mehr Geld ausgeben als nötig ) oder doch im Internet Bestellen und sparen.


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Warum muß es unbedingt Conrad sein @TE?


Er brauch es halt recht schnell... Sonst Post 3

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



facehugger schrieb:


> Er brauch es halt recht schnell... Sonst Post 3
> 
> Gruß



Verstehe.
Hast du einen PC Shop in deiner Nähe @TE? Vielleicht hätte der eine bessere Auswahl an Netzteilen ( auf Lager ).


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Verstehe.
> Hast du einen PC Shop in deiner Nähe @TE? Vielleicht hätte der eine bessere Auswahl an Netzteilen ( auf Lager ).


Jap, wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit

Gruß


----------



## Atent123 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Wie wäre es mit dem DHL Kurier ?


----------



## Sam_Bochum (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Dankeschön, jedoch erwerbe ich meine Hardware aufgrund des schnellen und für mich kostenfreien 24-Stunden-Lieferservices bei Conrad Elektronik.



Fand ich ziemlich interessant und habe eben extra bei Conrad angerufen um zu erfahren was ich veranstalten muss für kostenfreien 24 stunden Lieferservice....
Die Antwort war simpel, gar nichts, sowas gibt es nicht, weder für Privat noch für Geschäftskunden.

Kannst also ganz unbesorgt woanders ordern.
Alternate liefert zum nächsten Tag wenn man vor 14 Uhr bestellt, sogar ohne aufpreis.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Fand ich ziemlich interessant und habe eben extra bei Conrad angerufen um zu erfahren was ich veranstalten muss für kostenfreien 24 stunden Lieferservice....
> Die Antwort war simpel, gar nichts, sowas gibt es nicht, weder für Privat noch für Geschäftskunden.



Conrad ist komisch.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ja, und jetzt? 24std Service kostet noch immer knapp 9,- Euro.....


----------



## DerPilz (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Das ist Blödsinn, hier ein Auszug für Besitzer einer Kundenkarte (Siehe 

"Lieferung am nächsten Arbeitstag

Wir lassen unsere Kunden nicht warten. Bei einer Bestellung bis 15:00 Uhr erhalten Sie die Lieferung am nächsten Arbeitstag (Montag bis Freitag) nach Hause oder an eine andere Lieferadresse (gilt nicht bei einer Lieferung an eine unserer 25 Filialen). Dies gilt für Versandbestellungen via Telefon und über unseren Online-Shop.

Übrigens: Die Lieferung am nächsten Arbeitstag ist für Kundenkarten- Besitzer im Online-Shop schon standardmäßig hinterlegt. Außer der normalen Versandkostenpauschale von 5,95 Euro (bei der Bezahlung per Nachnahme 8,95 Euro) fallen für Sie keine weiteren Kosten an."

Das meinte ich, außer den Standard-Versandkosten fallen für mich als Besitzer einer Conrad-Kundenkarte KEINE weiteren Kosten an!


----------



## Sam_Bochum (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ja super, danke das du mir mehr Infos gibst als die nette Dame von der Hotline..... da fällt mir nix zu ein.

Ich möchte dir trotzdem raten bei zb Alternate zu bestellen, da zahlst du zwar 7 Euro Versand aber bekommst das Netzteil auch am nächsten tag und das bezahlbar...

Ich habe mittlerweile in einigen PC´s das günstige System Power 450 von BQ verbaut und bisher sind alle zufrieden.
be quiet! System Power 7 450W PC Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Edit:

Hier die große Netzteil Liste mit vielen Empfehlungen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-2011-2014-a.html?highlight=system+power+450


----------



## DerPilz (26. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Gut, Alternate klingt gut, habe es mir gerade angesehen und finde ich nicht schlecht, vor allem mit dem DHL-Kurier zu einem echt bezahlbaren Preis. Nun eine weitere Frage, das von Dir genannte Netzteil bietet auch alle Stromstecker, die auf dem Gigabyte-Motherboard verlangt werden? Damit hatte ich vor wenigen Tagen Probleme, denn vor dem Asus Board hatte ich bereits eins von ASRock, welches ich aber wieder zurückgeschickt habe, weil dieses ein ATX-Board war, ich jedoch nur ein Micro-ATX-Gehäuse hatte. Hierbei stellte ich auch fest das ich das falsche Netzteil mitbestellt hatte, denn dieses hatte nicht dieselben Stecker wie auf dem Board verlangt. Daher möchte ich nun vorab klären ob das jeweilige Netzgerät auch zum Mainboard passt.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ja, das Netzteil besitzt alle Standard Anschlüsse: Leises Netzteil SYSTEM POWER 7 | 450W be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Ich nutze das System Power 450w selber in 2 Rechnern, einer davon ist ein FX 8350 mit r9 290 und hab 
bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt, für mich eines der besten Budget Netzteile am Markt. 

Mein 2. System steht in meinem Profil, dort verrichtet es im 24/7 Betrieb klaglos seinen dienst.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Wenn ich so lese, was interessierte User bei Conrad für Netzteile kaufen, krausen sich bei mir die Haare. 



DerPilz schrieb:


> Genau und ich bin Krösus! Weswegen sind die beiden genannten nichts? Weswegen kann man nicht die günstigen nehmen und muss auf Netzteile ausweichen, die entweder fast 100 Euro kosten oder schon darüber liegen?



Das LC Power ist einfach nicht gut. Das Teil ist technisch steinalt. Würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.
Das Cooler Master geht so, ist aber auch nicht das Wahre. CWT eben.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Das habe ich nun erfahren. Ich denke das ich hierbei auch von Conrad abrücken und eher bei Alternate kaufen werde, dort gibt es ebenfalls einen Express-Lieferservice, den ich dann dankend in Anspruch nehmen werde und nicht zu teuer ist der Shop auch noch.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Was willst du denn jetzt überhaupt für das neue netzteil ausgeben?


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Naja, da ja auch noch ein neues Board und ein Gehäuse dazukommen, will ich insgesamt nicht mehr als 160 Euro ausgeben, das wäre das absolute Maximum. Für die CPU (AMD FX-8350) habe ich ja auch schon 172 Euro investiert, daher ist irgendwann das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Also 160€ für Mainboard, Case und Netzteil?


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

So siehts aus, ja, Wenn dies machbar ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Für den FX 8350 solltest du schon ein gescheites Mainboard nehmen, also in der 100€ Klasse oder besser.
Und für 60€ Case und Netzteil kaufen ist dann schon sehr mager.
Stocke bitte sein Budget auf, denn sonst kaufst du jetzt billig und wirst in nicht allzu weiter Zukunft noch mal nachkaufen müssen.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Dann kann ich mir auch gleich einen komplett neuen PC kaufen, oder? Warum muss das Mainboard so teuer sein? Ich habe bei Alternate verschiedene, meiner Meinung nach echt gute Boards unter 100 € gesehen, weswegen kann man diese nicht nehmen? Beispielsweise das MSI 970A-G43 für 71,90 €?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Das liegt am Prozessor.
Die kleinen Boards haben eine zu billige Stromversorgung und Kühlung. 
Die ist für den 8350 nicht wirklich ausgelegt. Da kann es dir passieren, dass der Prozessor schon bei Standard Takt unter Last den Standard Takt nicht halten kann, weil die Spawas zu heiß werden.

Klar kannst du das MSI kaufen, nur ob der Prozessor dann stabil läuft, kann ich dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Woran merke ich denn ob das Board Probleme mit der CPU hat? Derzeit läuft ja bei mir ein Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Mainboard mit dieser CPU und ich hatte bisher noch keine Anzeichen von irgendwelchen Problemen, oder ich habe sie vielleicht einfach nicht erkannt. Daher frage ich wie ich das erkennen kann.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Das merkst du daran, dass die CPU den Takt nicht halten kann, weil das Mainboard instabil wird.
Du hättest einfach eher nachfragen sollen, also bevor du gekauft hast.
Wenn du das Board erst neu hast, kannst du es nicht umtauschen?


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Genau dies habe ich auch vor, aber zuerst das neue Board kommen lassen, dann das aktuelle MB zurücksenden, denn sonst habe ich ja keinen PC


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich glaube, du musst mir noch mal sagen, wie die Lage bei dir aktuell ist. So langsam komme ich durcheinander. 
Also. Du hast jetzt welche Komponenten zu Hause?
Abgesehen vom Mainboard und CPU.


----------



## DARPA (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Das Gigabyte ga-970a-ud3p ist wohl das günstigste zu empfehlende Mainboard. Kostet 80,- €


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Also laut CPU-Z läuft die CPU ruhig bei knapp 4.100 MHz (Core Speed) bzw. 200 MHz (Bus Speed). Ich kann keine Auffälligkeiten feststellen. Es gab weder Bluescreens noch andere Abstürze in der Vergangenheit, Daher wüsste ich nicht weswegen das Board unbedingt getauscht werden muss. Ich habe den Kühler auch gegen einen "Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2" getauscht, sodass auch die Temperatur bei etwa 30 - 40 °C bleibt.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Die Temperaturen bei AMD kannst du sowieso knicken, weil die Sensoren in der Regel nicht genau sind.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Komponenten:
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3
CPU: AMD FX-8350
RAM: 2 x G.Skill PC3-12800H (800 MHz) je 2 GB
2x Hyundai Electronics PC3-12800 (800 MHz) je 4 GB
Grafik: NVidia GeForce GT 625 2 GB RAM 
Festplatten: Intern: 1x 2 TB & 1x 1 TB
extern: 1x 2 TB & 1x 1 TB
DVD-Brenner

Das war soweit alles, hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Und was willst du jetzt mit dem Rechner machen?


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Und den Takt muss das Teil auch unter Last halten können, nicht gemütlich im Windows Desktop Betrieb.
Wie alt ist der Prozessor?
Wann hast du jetzt genau was bestellt? Und was hast du schon zu Hause?Wofür ist der PC überhaupt?

Ist etwas verwirrend..

Edit:
zu langsam..


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich wollte diesen zukunftssicher machen, weil ich auch gern Autorennspiele spiele oder Strategiespiele wie C&C, die eine gute Grafik und CPU erfordern. Außerdem laufen bei mir oftmals mehrere Anwendungen parallel, beispielsweise Downloads und noch VLC, mit dem ich HD-Videos schaue. Das benötigt alles Leistung. Windows 10 kommt ja auch bald und dafür sollte der Rechner fit sein.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Noch habe ich ja gar nichts bestellt, das ist es ja. Ich versuche gerade herauszufinden was ich genau brauche. Die derzeit vorhandenen Komponenten habe ich auf der letzten Seite zusammengefasst. Wofür der PC sein soll habe ich unten erklärt. Der jetzige Prozessor ist eine Woche alt, da wurde er nämlich geliefert.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Wenn du Strategiespiele spielst dann werde den FX mal schnell los. Und Downloads plus vlc in der selben Zeit zieht null Leistung.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Warum diesen jetzt wieder loswerden? Intel stellt in meiner Preisklasse, soweit ich weiß, keine 8-Kern-Prozessoren her, oder? Warum soll ich die CPU dann wieder wegschicken?


----------



## Atent123 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Warum diesen jetzt wieder loswerden? Intel stellt in meiner Preisklasse, soweit ich weiß, keine 8-Kern-Prozessoren her, oder? Warum soll ich die CPU dann wieder wegschicken?



Was nützen dir 8 Kerne wen in den meisten Strategispielen selbst ein I3 schneller ist ?


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Weil die 8 "Kerne" keine sind und du für den Preis bei Intel besser aufgehoben bist.(180 hast du für den fx gezahlt?).

Daher wollte ich wissen was du schon zum aufrüsten erstanden hast.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich weiß nicht ob Conrad, wo ich die CPU erworben habe, diese wieder zurücknimmt nachdem ich diese nicht nur ausgepackt, sondern auch mit Wärneleitpaste versehen und nun schon eine Woche lang genutzt habe. Das Risiko das mir Conrad den Prozessor um die Ohren haut ist schon recht hoch, daher bleibe ich bei der AMD CPU.


----------



## Atent123 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Der 8350 hat kein 8 Kerne sondern 4 Module.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Also sollte ich mich von dem 8-Kern-Wunsch verabschieden oder wie sehe ich das? Ich weiß aber wirklich nicht ob Conrad die CPU noch zurücknimmt, das müssen die nicht, auch wenn es ein Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei Käufen, die z.B. online getätigt wurden, gibt. Die können mir in dem Fall die Nutzung berechnen und dann wird es für mich mit neuer CPU, Mainboard, Gehäuse und Netzteil im Zweifel wieder sehr teuer. Welche CPU sollte ich in dem Fall denn überhaupt nehmen?


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Conrad, wo ich die CPU erworben habe, diese wieder zurücknimmt nachdem ich diese nicht nur ausgepackt, sondern auch mit Wärneleitpaste versehen und nun schon eine Woche lang genutzt habe. Das Risiko das mir Conrad den Prozessor um die Ohren haut ist schon recht hoch, daher bleibe ich bei der AMD CPU.



Pack ihn ein und bring ihn zurück. Bei Online Bestellung kannst du ihn doch einfach zurück geben.
Es würde sich lohnen.
Zum Spielen und allgemein reicht dir vermutlich ein Intel i5 4460. Wird hier als Standard CPU bei Gaming PCs empfohlen.
Kostet ~178€
Dazu ein Mainboard für 70€ und das bereits empfohlene NT.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Welchen Sockel hat dieser i5-4460?

Was Conrad betrifft: Theoretisch kann man online gekaufte Artikel innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurücksenden, das ist soweit korrekt.  Diese müssen sich jedoch einem wiederverkaufsfähigen Zustand befinden, sonst wird der Wertverlust von Conrad berechnet und dann wird es echt teuer.


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Der 4460 hat Sockel 1150.

Mal als Anregung aus einem anderen Thread:

Kopie von 700€ PC 27.04.2015, 12:50 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

oder 
Budget Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Pick dir die benötigten/passenden teile raus.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich hatte vor 4 Wochen noch den fx 8350...
In einem vor einem halben jahr gekauften Fertigpc (damals war ich noch so blöd) dieser hat nie gut funktioniert. (Amd halt) jetzt habe ich einen i5-4690k gefühlt 100x so schnell. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich bei Conrad einfach nachfragen,  ob sie ihn zurücknehmen und dann nen neuen i5-4460 Kaufen, der schneller ist...
(Ja auch mit weniger takt und 4 kernen)
Das sieht man auch an spielen wie Gta 5, indenen der Fx 8350 die minimalen Systemvorraussetzungen erfüllt, der i5 4460 schon die empfohlen.....
Am besten du gibst den fx 8350 zurück und kaufst dir dann nen neue Cpu, Mb und Netzteil...


----------



## Atent123 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 4 Wochen noch den fx 8350...
> In einem vor einem halben jahr gekauften Fertigpc (damals war ich noch so blöd) dieser hat nie gut funktioniert. (Amd halt) jetzt habe ich einen i5-4690k gefühlt 100x so schnell.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich bei Conrad einfach nachfragen,  ob sie ihn zurücknehmen und dann nen neuen i5-4460 Kaufen, der schneller ist...
> (Ja auch mit weniger takt und 4 kernen)
> ...



Was heißt AMD halt ?
Eigentlich sollte der mit eimem vernünftigen Board gut laufen aber halt durch die uralt architektur wenig Leistung haben.
Bei den Grakas hat mich NVIDIA bis her viel mehr genervt als AMD.


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 4 Wochen noch den fx 8350.....dieser hat nie gut funktioniert. (Amd halt)


Kann man so nicht pauschalisieren, sie können sich schon lohnen, aber nicht unbedingt bei Spielen und nicht wenn man ihm nicht die richtige Grundlage und Umgebung zum Arbeiten gönnt.


leokasi schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich einen i5-4690k gefühlt 100x so schnell.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich bei Conrad einfach nachfragen,  ob sie ihn zurücknehmen und dann nen neuen i5-4460 Kaufen, der schneller ist...
> (Ja auch mit weniger takt und 4 kernen)
> Das sieht man auch an spielen wie Gta 5, indenen der Fx 8350 die minimalen Systemvorraussetzungen erfüllt, der i5 4460 schon die empfohlen.....
> Am besten du gibst den fx 8350 zurück und kaufst dir dann nen neue Cpu, Mb und Netzteil...




Japp!


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Habe gerade mit Conrad telefonisch gesprochen. Man würde die CPU zurücknehmen, was mir sehr entgegenkommt. Das heißt also eine neue CPU aussuchen, hierbei hätte ich jedoch gern mehr als 4 Kerne, so etwas müsste Intel doch auch im Sortiment haben, oder nicht?


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit Conrad telefonisch gesprochen. Man würde die CPU zurücknehmen, was mir sehr entgegenkommt


Top!


DerPilz schrieb:


> hierbei hätte ich jedoch gern mehr als 4 Kerne,



Warum?



DerPilz schrieb:


> so etwas müsste Intel doch auch im Sortiment haben, oder nicht?



Joa schon...
Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3, 8x 2.40GHz, Sockel 2011-3, boxed (BX80644E52630V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Intel Xeon E5-1650 v3, 6x 3.50GHz, Sockel 2011-3, boxed (BX80644E51650V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Oder mit SMT
Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Weil ich jemand bin, der gern einen recht schnellen und guten PC besitzt, kann auch nicht genau sagen weswegen. Was würde man mir denn hierbei empfehlen und vor allem welcher Sockel wäre dies dann?


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

@Atent123

Ja die Uralt Architektur ist das Problem, beim spielen ist diese halt unpraktisch. 

@Old-Knitterhemd

Die Uralt-Archutektur, die bei den Fx genutzt wird ist beim Spielen unpraktisch, da dies alle Fx betrifft habe ich das halt mal pauschalisiert.

Der i5 ist einfach schneller, da müssen wir nicht diskutieren


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich mal schnell ne Konfi mit i5 und matx board 
i5-4460    ca.175€
Ekl Alpenföhn Brocken Eco ca. 25€
Asrock B85M-DGS ca. 50€
Crucial Ballastix Sport 8gb. Kit ca. 55€
be-Quiet PurePower L8 400 Watt ca. 50
Msi Gtx 960 ca. 220€

Wenn du schon 8gb. DDR3 ram hast, dann brauchst du keinen, wenn du nur 4gb hast dann kaufst du einen 4gb. Riegel mit der Gleichen Taktung. (Also DDR3-1333, DDR3-1600, DRR3-1866 und so weiter).
Das 400 Watt Netzteil reicht, wenn deine Graka nicht übermäßig viel Strom frisst...
Verwende bitte nicht den Boxed-Kühler, wenn du schon einen guten Kühler hast, der für Sockel 1150,1155 oder 1156 geeignet ist kannst du den verwenden.(sind die gleichen Lochabstände)
Graka weis ich nicht, was du derzeit hast, mit dem Aufrüsten kannst du hier noch sparen..
Das Mb ist im nAtx Format, nicht zu teuer und hat das was man braucht(PciE x16, PciE x1 4x Sata Usb 3 anschlüsse (intern und extern) und sockel 1150).


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Was ist dein Budget?
Für das ganze System...


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Für die aktuelle, nun fehlerhafte Konfiguration habe ich mir knapp 200 Euro als Limit gesetzt. Dies sollte, wenn möglich, auch nicht überschritten werden, allerhöchsten 250 Euro.


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Für die aktuelle, nun fehlerhafte Konfiguration habe ich mir knapp 200 Euro als Limit gesetzt. Dies sollte, wenn möglich, auch nicht überschritten werden, allerhöchsten 250 Euro.



Und da soll jetzt was drin sein?

Also inkl. Geld das du für den FX wiederbekommst( hast du auch schon ein Mainboard für den FX gekauft?)

Und Geld dass du Investieren möchtest hast du 250€?

Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3    <- neu?, vorhanden?
CPU: AMD FX-8350                                     <- kommt weg - macht +180€ für die PC kasse
RAM: 2 x G.Skill PC3-12800H (800 MHz) je 2 GB <- evtl verkaufen
2x Hyundai Electronics PC3-12800 (800 MHz) je 4 GB <- auch verkaufen
Grafik: NVidia GeForce GT 625 2 GB RAM <-auch verkaufen
Festplatten: Intern: 1x 2 TB & 1x 1 TB <- behalten (sind ja SATA also kompatibel)
extern: 1x 2 TB & 1x 1 TB
DVD-Brenner <- auch behalten

Heißt:

CPU neu 180€
Board neu 70€
Ram neu 65€
NT neu 60€
Gehäuse? 40€
Grafik zw. 150 - 300€


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich habe bei Alternate bereits gesehen dass mich die günstigste 6-Kern-CPU von Intel (Intel Core i7-5820K) mit 419 Euro ein Vermögen kostet, hinzu kommen dann ja noch das Board, Gehäuse und Netzteil. Dann wäre ich unterm Strich nicht unter 550 - 600 Euro. Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht leisten. Daher suche ich nun nach einer günstigen Intel 4-Kern-CPU mit wenigstens 4 GHz Taktfrequenz.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Glaub es bitte, der i5 4460 mit über 3ghz ist doppelt so schnell wie der fx 8250, schau dir meine Konfi oben an,
4ghz hat nur der i7-4790k der auch mind. 340€ kostet.
Wenns wirklich sein muss, dann i5-4690k und ein z97 board und übertakten


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Nimm aus meiner Kondi den Prozessor, das Mb, den Kühler, das Netzteil und du hast für 300€ ein gutes System


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich glaube Dir selbstverständlich, warum auch nicht? Problem ist folgendes: 
Ich habe meinen "alten" PC mit einer Intel Core i5 4430 CPU an meine Freundin abgegeben, weil ich mir einen neuen, schnelleren Rechner bauen wollte. Hierzu habe ich dann halt die AMD FX-8350 CPU, zunächst das ASRock 970 Extreme3 Mainboard und anschließend, weil ich nur Mini-ATX-Gehäuse hatte, das ASRock-Board aber ein ATX-MB war, das Asus MB gekauft und das ASRock Mainboard an Conrad zurückgeschickt. Wenn ich nun wieder auf den i5-4460 wechsele, hätte ich mir das gesamte Theater mit der verbauerei auch sparen können. Ich hätte gern einen schnelleren PC mit mehr als 3 GHz, wie mein alter Rechner. Ist AMD wirklich so schlecht?


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Du könntest mal damit anfangen das zu lesen, was hier geschrieben wird 

WARUM glaubst du du benötigst so einen Prozessor?

Die günstigste Variante um ausserhalb von Spielen, bei z. Bsp. mehrkernlastigen Anwendungen(Rendering, Video,Audio,Bildbearbeitung im Professionellen Bereich) einen spürbaren Vorteil zu haben ist ein : Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Aber der Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  wird dir vollkommen reichen...

Dann lieber 16GB guten Ram und eine SSD einbauen um einen schnellen Rechner mit Zukunftssicherheit zu haben...


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Noch habe ich ja gar nichts bestellt, das ist es ja. Ich versuche gerade herauszufinden was ich genau brauche. Die derzeit vorhandenen Komponenten habe ich auf der letzten Seite zusammengefasst. Wofür der PC sein soll habe ich unten erklärt. Der jetzige Prozessor ist eine Woche alt, da wurde er nämlich geliefert.



Mainboard und CPU hast du doch, oder?
Also echt verwirrend.

Und für die Spiele, die du spielen willst, ist der Fx nur bedingt geeignet. Hier empfehle ich eher einen Intel 4 Kerner.


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dir selbstverständlich, warum auch nicht? Problem ist folgendes:
> Ich habe meinen "alten" PC mit einer Intel Core i5 4430 CPU an meine Freundin abgegeben, weil ich mir einen neuen, schnelleren Rechner bauen wollte. Hierzu habe ich dann halt die AMD FX-8350 CPU, zunächst das ASRock 970 Extreme3 Mainboard und anschließend, weil ich nur Mini-ATX-Gehäuse hatte, das ASRock-Board aber ein ATX-MB war, das Asus MB gekauft und das ASRock Mainboard an Conrad zurückgeschickt. Wenn ich nun wieder auf den i5-4460 wechsele, hätte ich mir das gesamte Theater mit der verbauerei auch sparen können. Ich hätte gern einen schnelleren PC mit mehr als 3 GHz, wie mein alter Rechner. Ist AMD wirklich so schlecht?



Ganz richtig... Du hättest dir das alles sparen können...

8 Seiten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

AMD hat leider was den CPU Bereich betrifft verschlafen.
Ich würde dir vorschlagen @TE, daß du diese fragen beantwortest http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html
Dann schauen wir weiter.

So kommen wir hier nicht weiter und ist auf die Dauer nicht gut für die Nerven


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Intel und Amd Prozessoren sind bei den Kernen und beim Takt NICHT vergleichbar


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Um auf Deine Frage zurück zu kommen:

Ja, das Asus Mainboard (M5A78L-M/USB3) ist extra für den FX gekauft worden
Warum den RAM verkaufen? Das ist DD3-RAM, den habe ich von meinem alten PC in diese neue Konfiguration übernommen und das läuft bisher prima!
Grafikkarte verkaufen? Weswegen? Die habe ich ebenfalls übernommen und sie verrichtet sehr gut ihre Dienste

Ich bitte hier um Erklärung.


----------



## Atent123 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



leokasi schrieb:


> Intel und Amd Prozessoren sind bei den Kernen und beim Takt NICHT vergleichbar



Zumal AMD nicht einmal Kerne benutzt.


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Leistungsindex Prozessoren - Die aktuelle Rangliste

Runterscrollen, Benchmark auf "Gaming" umstellen. 

Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test: 100 MHz mehr fÃ¼r den E3-1230 v3 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Dann möchte ich die Fragen gern beantworten, ich danke für die Mühen, die ihr mit mir habt 

1.) Der Preisrahmen liegt bei maximal 250 Euro
2.) Alles andere wie Sound (Boxen), Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Betriebssystem sind vorhanden
3.) Es soll ein Eigenbau werden
4.) Die Komponenten wie RAM, Festplatten, DVD-Brenner etc. können übernommen werden
5.) Es sind zwei Monitore vorhanden: 1.  Acer S242HL mit einer Auflösung von maximal 1920 x 1080 sowie ein BenQ G2025HD mit einer Auflösung von maximal 1600 x 900. Monitor 1 ist per HDMI und 2 per VGA mit dem PC verbunden, Doppelmonitorbetrieb
6.) Wenn ich spiele, dann spiele ich meist Command & Conquer, auch die neueren Games, beim Arbeiten verwende ich Office 2013, zum Videoschauen VLC Media Player und zum Downloaden eine Unsenet-Software
7.) An Speicherplatz brauche ich mindestens 2 TB
8.) Ich bin kein Freund des Übertaktens, ich habe zu viel Angst das mir etwas dabei kaputt geht und außerdem verstehe ich nicht viel davon, daher lasse ich hiervon die Finger weg
9.) Sonderwünsche habe ich keine!

Ich hoffe das ich alles korrekt beantwortet habe und man nun mit den Antworten arbeiten kann.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Beantworte mal diese Fragen:<br />
<br />
1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?<br />
<br />
2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )<br />
<br />
3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?<br />
<br />
4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)<br />
<br />
5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?<br />
<br />
6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?<br />
<br />
7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?<br />
<br />
8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)<br />
<br />
9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)<br/>


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Sorry hast du ja grad


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Also nochmal:

Für den FX-8350 habe ich Mainboard und CPU, für andere Prozessoren natürlich nicht. Daher müsste bei einem Wechsel auf Intel ein neues Mainboard gekauft werden. Zunächst muss aber klar sein was ich anschaffe. Ich denke auch das ich einen 4-Kerner anschaffen werde, die Frage ist welchen und welche Taktfrequenz! 

Ich will hier keinen aufregen oder gegen mich aufbringen, ich weiß das dies alles verwirrend und irritierend ist, dafür bitte ich um Entschuldigung!


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Grafikkarte verkaufen? Weswegen? Die habe ich ebenfalls übernommen und sie verrichtet sehr gut ihre Dienste



Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hast du eine Nvidia GT 625.
Das ist eine Office Karte, die ist für Games einfach nicht geeignet. Damit erreichst du keine brauchbaren Frames, egal welchen Prozessor du benutzt.



DerPilz schrieb:


> Ich will hier keinen aufregen oder gegen mich aufbringen, ich weiß das dies alles verwirrend und irritierend ist, dafür bitte ich um Entschuldigung!



Du regst niemanden auf, keine Sorge.
Einfach klar sagen, was du hast und was du willst und damit können wir dann was anfangen.


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Gehäuse ist also matx? Welches genau?

Welche Grafikkarte hast du da genau? Edit: siehe Threshold
Den Ram kannst du nutzen.

Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: http: //geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4460-bx80646i54460-a1050218.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
NT: LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Tausch das Board und den FX um.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich wusste das noch mehr Kosten auf mich zukommen. Welche GraKa wäre denn empfehlenswert und dabei noch geldbeutelschonend?


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Welchen Ram hast du??
Wie viel Gb?
Welche Taktung?
Fallsd dus weist herstellter


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Gtx 960 (Msi Twin Frozr oder Asus Strix)


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich habe 2x 2 GB PC3-12800h (800 MHz) von G.Skill sowie 2 x 4 GB PC3-12800 (800 MHz) von Hyundai Electronics. Beantwortet dies Deine Frage @leokasi?


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Welches DDR??


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Dann kann ich dir in 2h oder so ne konfi zusammenstellen, da ich zur Arbeit muss


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Ich wusste das noch mehr Kosten auf mich zukommen. Welche GraKa wäre denn empfehlenswert und dabei noch geldbeutelschonend?



Das geht jetzt auf 10 Seiten zu.
Korrigier dein Budget auf 600-700€
Nenn uns dein Gehäuse mit Typ.
Nenn uns die genaue bezeichnung deines Arbeitsspeichers.
Tausch FX und MB um.
Verkauf den Rest als Office-Kit oder einzeln.

nimm dann sowas: 
Budget Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder sowas:
Budget2 27.04.2015, 14:46 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

EDIT:


leokasi schrieb:


> 1 2 3



Du kannst auch editieren, auch wenns hier etwas unübersichtlich zugeht.

Edit2: Haha, da macht ers beim Entschuldigen gleich noch mal


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich sehe gerade, das NT LC-Power Gold Series verkaufen sie bei Alternate nicht, oder sehe ich das falsch? Kann ich auch ein anderes nehmen? Ansonsten habe ich im Warenkorb das ASRock B85M Pro4 Mainboard und die Intel Core i5-4460 CPU und bin jetzt schon bei 264,80 Euro.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Sorry, hab editieren vergessen


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Dann nimm das be quiet pure power mit 500 watt kostet 70€


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



leokasi schrieb:


> Sorry, hab editieren vergessen



ja, vergisst ziemlich schnell oder  ?

Wieso das teurere NT nachdem über das jetzt schon gesprengte Budget gemeckert wird?

@TE ich verweise mal auf den letzten Post der Seite 9 von mir....


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Sorry, bei der TapaTalk app kann ich ned gscheid editieren


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Das lc-schrott ist fürn A****
Ich will nicht dass ihm das Netzteil um die Ohren fliegt. ...

Am besten du wartest bis heute abend mit der  Bestellung und ich konfiguriere dir was für verschiedene Preisbereiche


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Alternate ist eine Apotheke was die Hardwarepreise betrifft, schau nach dem gesuchten Produkt über Geizhalz, idR ist dort dann Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory unter den Top-10.


@leokasi: Wenn Du dich mit Netzteilen nicht besonders gut auskennst, solltest du auch diesbezüglich keine Empfehlungen los lassen... das 
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gehört momentan in der Preis-/Leistungsklasse aufgrund der verbauten Technik zu DEN Empfehlungen schlechthin.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Bei Mindfactory krieg ich für 325€ 
Cpu
Mb asrock 
Netzteil be quiet
Kühler ekl


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*



leokasi schrieb:


> Das lc-schrott ist fürn A****
> Ich will nicht dass ihm das Netzteil um die Ohren fliegt. ...



Warum sollte das passieren.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

@Icedaft: Ich brauche ein Versandhaus welches per Lastschrift arbeitet, weil PayPal bei mir ab einem Betrag von über 200 Euro keine Lastschrift mehr zulässt, ich weder eine Kreditkarte noch Online-Banking habe und ich somit entweder per Lastschrift oder PayPal (bis maximal 200 Euro bei PayPal) zahlen kann. Dies wäre bei Alternate und Conrad erfüllt. Bei Mindfactory hingegen nicht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 

@leokasi: Herzlichen Dank für Dein Angebot, dieses nehme ich gern an. Ich habe bereits versucht bei Alternate und Conrad mir anständige Komponenten herauszusuchen, bin bei Alternate bei rund 414 Euro und bei Conrad bei rund 428 Euro stehen geblieben.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Bezahlung per Nachnahme ist keine Option?


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Nein, da ich so viel Bargeld nicht im Haus habe und auch nicht ans Konto dran komme. Ich kann nur abbuchen lassen, daher ist auch Sofort-Überweisung keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

@der Pilz, ich habe vor 8 Wochen die Teile für meinen neuen Pc bei Mindfactory gekauft, und konnte die 750€ problemlos per Überweisung zahlen, dies sollte bei ihnen auch möglich sein


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ob jetzt Lastschrift oder Vorkasse kommt im Prinzip auf das Gleiche heraus, im letzteren Fall müsstest Du an der Bank einen ausgefüllten Überweisungsträger abgeben, wenn Du dadurch mal eben 20-30€ sparen kannst, sollte sich das doch lohnen, oder?!


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Was heist "ans konto nicht rankommen"??
Wenn du die Nummern online eingeben kannst, dann kannst du sie auch auf den Überweisungsschein schreiben,  und den bei der Bank einwerfen.
Oder etwa nicht??


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich stehe unter rechtlicher Betreuung, deswegen komme ich nicht ans Konto ran. Überweisungsscheine, die man einwerfen kann, werden von der Bank nicht akzeptiert wenn ich diese unterschreibe. Mein Betreuer ist jedoch sehr darauf bedacht jedes Geld zusammen zu halten und zahlt mir monatlich einen gewissen Obolus aus, darüber hinaus hat er bisher, auch wenn er nicht begeistert davon war, noch keine Lastschrift zurückbuchen lassen, sodass ich deswegen davon ausgehe Zahlungen per Lastschrift durchführen zu können. Ich habe darüber hinaus vor Kurzen geerbt, muss hiervon aber auch leben und zwar nicht nur drei Monate wie man mir sagte. Deswegen kann ich weder per Nachnahme, noch per Überweisung zahlen.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich bin jetzt etwas durcheinander-.
Welches Budget hast du denn jetzt genau zur Verfügung?
Kannst du Mainboard und CPU zurück geben, sodass du dein Geld wieder bekommst?


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich habe bis jetzt ausgegeben:
Mainboard: 64,99 €
CPU: 172,09 €
= 237,08 €
Ja, ich kann die CPU sowie das Mainboard zurückschicken und erhalte dafür dann auch die jeweiligen Kaufpreise zurück. 

Insgesamt habe ich ausgegeben (wurde aber an Conrad bisweilen wieder zurückgeschickt):
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3: 85,99 €
Netzteil: LC-Power Super Silent 39,99 €
= 125,98 EUR + den Kosten für das neue Mainboard und die CPU von 237,08 € = 363,06 € die ich auch wieder bereit wäre auszugeben, ich hoffe ich habe dies verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Alles klar.
Dann mach das bitte und wechsel auf einen kleinen i5. Dazu kannst du ein preiswertes H97 Board nehmen. den RAM, den du hast, kannst du weiter nutzen.
Du kannst auch den Boxed Kühler des Intel nutzen, das ist kein Problem.

Eventuell solltest du mal den Thread Titel anpassen, da es nun um eine Komplett PC Beratung geht und nicht mehr nur um ein Netzteil.
Und verschieben ins passende Unterforum wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Dazu musst du aber einen Moderator kontaktieren.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Kühler habe ich ja schon den Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2, der wohl lt. Beschreibung auch auf Sockel 1150 passen soll, somit kann ich diesen weiter nutzen. Grafikkarte wäre welche gut? Meine soll ja nicht mehr up to date sein, wie ich es verstanden habe.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Du hast eine Office Karte, die ist echt nicht für Games geeignet. Da ist die IGP des i5 ja schneller.
Den Kühler kannst du natürlich weiter nutzen.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*Zusammenstellung eines Rechners mit AMD- oder Intel CPU*

Das war mir so klar  Welche GraKa als Einsteckkarte kann ich denn ruhigen Gewissens erwerben?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Spielst du in Full HD?
Wenn ja, sollte es schon im Bereich einer AMD R9 280 sein.
Eine R9 270X kann auch schon reichen. Aber nichts mit weniger als 2-3GB Vram kaufen.


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

O.K., das ist blöd.

Wenn es günstig und von Alternate sein soll: https://www.alternate.de/Xilence/Pe.../1148646?campaign=PC-Netzteil/Xilence/1148646

Laut unseren "Netzteil-Gurus" hier im Forum ist das ""brauchbar".


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich würde das inzwischen eher wegwerfen denn nutzen.
Er kann das Cooler Master nehmen.
https://www.alternate.de/Cooler-Master/G550M-550W-Netzteil/html/product/1088923?tk=7&lk=8512


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich würde das Coolermaster nehmen


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Oder ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben.
https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/STRAIGHT-POWER-10-400W-Netzteil/html/product/1157415?tk=7&lk=8511


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich muss die ganzen Empfehlungen jetzt auswerten, bin gespannt für welches System ich mich entscheide. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Was ist eigentlich mit einem H97 oder Z97 Mainboard gemeint?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Kannst du gerne machen.
Nach 12 Seiten ist es sowieso nicht verkehrt, mal in Zwischenfazit zu ziehen.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Was ist mit einem H97 oder Z97 Mainboard gemeint? Welches ist da am Besten geeignet?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das ist der Chipsatz.
Wenn du den kleinen i5 nimmst, reicht ein H97 oder auch B85 Mainboard aus. Die sind nicht so teuer.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Kann man mir hierbei ein Mainboard explizit empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das hängt wiederum davon ab, wo du bestellen willst.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich schaue parallel bei Alternate, Conrad und Mindfactory


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Schau mal bei Geizhals und lege dich nicht so auf einen Händler fest.
Per Lastschrift kannst du eigentlich bei allen gängigen Händlern bezahlen.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Bei den genannten GraKas AMD R9 270 und R9 280X ist mir aufgefallen das diese keinen VGA-Anschluss mehr bieten, derzeit habe ich jedoch zwei Bildschirme per HDMI und VGA angeschlossen und das würde ich auch gern beibehalten.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Bei den KArten sollten Adapter bei sein, also DVI zu VGA.


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Für so etwas kann man ggfs. ein Adapter Nutzen: Manhattan HDMI/VGA + Audio Adapter schwarz (151450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Hier ist eine erste Konfiguration, die Grafikkarte kannst du weglassen...
https://www.alternate.de/html/cart.html?cmd=change&key=1129700&amount=0


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ok, ich bin noch bei der Auswertung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



leokasi schrieb:


> Hier ist eine erste Konfiguration, die Grafikkarte kannst du weglassen...
> https://www.alternate.de/html/cart.html?cmd=change&key=1129700&amount=0



Der Warenkorb ist leer.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Also bei mir ist der Warenkorb voll uns zwar mit Artikeln für insgesamt 423,54 € und nun der Knackpunkt: Ich habe versucht dies mit PayPal zu bezahlen, allerdings bot mir PayPal hierbei nur die Zahlweise per Kreditkarte an, weil ich eine virtuelle Prepaid-Kreditkarte (also keine echte) dort mal hinterlegt habe. Diese ist jedoch nicht aufgeladen und kann von mir mangels Zugriff auf mein Konto auch nicht aufgeladen werden. Alternate bietet aber keine Lastschrift an, sodass ich diesen Einkauf in dieser Höhe nicht werde abschließen können.


----------



## Körschgen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350*

Ich zitiere mich noch mal...


Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Das geht jetzt auf 10 Seiten zu.
> Korrigier dein Budget auf 600-700€
> Nenn uns dein Gehäuse mit Typ.
> Nenn uns die genaue bezeichnung deines Arbeitsspeichers.
> ...


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Schau mal auf dein Paypal Account nach. Eventuell kannst du das einfach nur umstellen.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich habe bereits mit PayPal vor wenigen Tagen darüber gesprochen als ich Probleme damit bei den Käufen der letzten Hardware hatte. Man teilte mir mit, dass das Sicherheitssystem von PayPal in meinem Fall keine so hohen Lastschriften zulässt, dies vom Kundenservice auch nicht umgangen werden kann. Ich wurde gebeten, um dieses Sicherheitssystem zu entlasten, einen Betrag per Giropay auf mein PayPal-Konto zu überweisen, dann würde ich auch höhere Beträge per Lastschrift bezahlen können. Aber ohne Zugriff auf mein Bankkonto auch keine Überweisung aufs PayPal-Konto.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

h97 und z97 sind diem neuesten chipsätze für sockel 1150 prozessoren.
Die Vorgänger sind h87 und z87.
Die 97er CHipsätzte unterstützen die neuesten anschlüsse, wie z.B. M2, was bei den 87ern nicht der Fall war.
z Chipsätze unterstützen das Übertakten bei Prozessoren mit einem freinem Multiplikator, was bei Prozessoren mit den Namenzusätzen K und X der Fall ist. (z.B i5-4690K, i7-5820K oder i7-5960X)
Der i5-4460 hat keinen freien Multi, darum genügt ein ein H-Mainboard, ein neuer Chipsatz ist grundsätztlich von Vorteil, allerdings muss ein Mainboard nicht immer, wenn ein neuer Chipsatz kommt getauscht werden.
B85 Mainboards sind einfacher ausgestatten unt ünterstützen z.B. Nur eine Grafikkarte, während H97 und Z97 CHipsätze schon 2 oder 3 GRafikkarten unterstützen.
Auserdem sind B85 Mainboards oft stark eingeschränkt, was RAM Steckplätze und SATA oder USB 3.0 anschlüsse angeht.
Deswegen würde ich dir zu einem H97 Mainboard raten.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Hier ist ein Screenshot vom WArenkorb, da der Link nicht funktioniert.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist der Warenkorb voll uns zwar mit Artikeln für insgesamt 423,54 € und nun der Knackpunkt: Ich habe versucht dies mit PayPal zu bezahlen, allerdings bot mir PayPal hierbei nur die Zahlweise per Kreditkarte an, weil ich eine virtuelle Prepaid-Kreditkarte (also keine echte) dort mal hinterlegt habe. Diese ist jedoch nicht aufgeladen und kann von mir mangels Zugriff auf mein Konto auch nicht aufgeladen werden. Alternate bietet aber keine Lastschrift an, sodass ich diesen Einkauf in dieser Höhe nicht werde abschließen können.



Das ist dann nicht meines, da meines 561,55€ sind inkl. Graka, wenn du die Graka weglässt, dann bist du bei ungefähr 350€


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Leokasi, es gibt einen "Bearbeiten-Button". Die Gtx960 mit 2GB ist nicht zu empfehlen, die 4GB-Variante überteuert.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ja der bearbeiten Button funzt leider ned, bei der TapaTalk App

Die Gtx 960 ist nur 10€ teurer als die r9 280, und besser, also warum ist sie nicht zu empfehlen??


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits mit PayPal vor wenigen Tagen darüber gesprochen als ich Probleme damit bei den Käufen der letzten Hardware hatte. Man teilte mir mit, dass das Sicherheitssystem von PayPal in meinem Fall keine so hohen Lastschriften zulässt, dies vom Kundenservice auch nicht umgangen werden kann. Ich wurde gebeten, um dieses Sicherheitssystem zu entlasten, einen Betrag per Giropay auf mein PayPal-Konto zu überweisen, dann würde ich auch höhere Beträge per Lastschrift bezahlen können. Aber ohne Zugriff auf mein Bankkonto auch keine Überweisung aufs PayPal-Konto.



Wie lange bist du schon bei Paypal?


----------



## Icedaft (27. April 2015)

*Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Die 2GB-Variante hat zu wenig Speicher, die R9 280 tanzt ihr leistungsmäßig und vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her auf der Nase herum, die 4GB-Variante hat zwar mehr Speicher, ist auf Augenhöhe mit der R9 280 ( in manchen Spielen ist sie schneller), ist aber überteuert. Solange also die Preise der 4GB-Variante nicht fallen, spricht nichts dafür sie zu kaufen.

Du musst bei Tapatalk einfach auf deinen Beitrag drücken, schon kannst Du nachbearbeiten...


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ja der bearbeiten Button funzt leider ned, bei der TapaTalk App
> 
> Die Gtx 960 ist nur 10€ teurer als die r9 280, und besser, also warum ist sie nicht zu empfehlen??



Sie ist eben nicht unbedingt besser. Nur die am stärksten werksübertakteten 960er sind in den entsprechenden Benchmarks an 280ern mit Referenztakt vorbeigezogen. Nur in Ausnahmefällen/-spielen dürften dementsprechend die stark werksübertakteten Modelle der 960 (die den effizienten Übertaktungsrahmen schon quasi komplett ausreizen) demnach überhaupt schneller sein als ebenfalls stark werksübertaktete R9 280er. Bei einem Gigabyte weniger Grafikspeicher in der Normalversion und einem Aufpreis, der sie fast so teuer macht wie die R9 290 in der 4G-Variante.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich bin seit dem Jahre 2012 bei PayPal, habe auch schon einige Zahlungen darüber durchgeführt und was mich wundert ist, dass mir vor wenigen Wochen noch eine Transaktion über 399 Euro bei Conrad Elektronik für eine PS4 per Lastschriftzahlung genehmigt worden wäre, die ich dann jedoch abgebrochen habe. Wenige Tage später wurde dieselbe Transaktion von PayPal dann aber verweigert als ich diese mittels Lastschrift durchführen wollte und nur diese Prepaid-Kreditkarte angezeigt. Auch die anderen Käufe der Hardware konnten nicht mittels PayPal abgeschlossen werden, hierzu musste dann meine Partnerin herhalten, sodass die Einkäufe direkt über Conrad per Lastschrift gezahlt werden konnten. Da dies aber auch schon 304 Euro waren, wartet Conrad jetzt erst einmal ab ob diese Lastschrift erfolgreich verläuft und nicht zurückgebucht wird ehe sie meiner Partnerin einen weiteren Kredit einräumen. Sie verschicken ja erst und ziehen dann, nach 16 Tagen, vom Konto ein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Fakt ist das wir so nicht weiter kommen, erst sollte die Kohle vorhanden sein und dann geht es weiter.
Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch @TE, aber was die Hardware betrifft kommen wir hier auch nicht weiter oder hast du alles soweit zusammen?


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Kohle ist ja vorhanden, nur halt auf dem Konto und nicht im Geldbeutel. Daher kann ich per Lastschrift alles kaufen, nur eben nicht per Nachnahme oder Überweisung! Und per PayPal auch nur, wenn es 200 oder 250 Euro (den genauen Betrag kenne ich nicht) nicht überschreitet.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Aber hat sonst jemand was gegen meine Konfiguration???
i5-4460
Msi H97M Evo
Cooler Master G550M


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

@DerPilz

Dann bestell auf zweimal, einmal Cpu
Und einmal MB und Netzteil
Bestell bei Mindfactory, dann sparst auch noch Geld


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

@leokasi: Du meinst per PayPal?


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

@DerPilz ja genau


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

@leokasi: Das geht auch nicht, weil nach jeder Zahlung das Sicherheitssystem erneut greift und ich dann nicht mehr in derselben Höhe per Lastschrift zahlen kann. Auch PayPal wartet dann erst ob die Lastschrift erfolgreich verläuft, daher kann ich auch nicht in kleinen Teilen zahlen. Dies wären, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, mehrere Bestellungen, für die jeweils Versandkosten berechnet werden. Das ist doch der pure Wahnsinn, oder?


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Nein, wenn du bei Mindfactory zwischen 0 Uhr und 6 Uhr bestellst, dann zahlst du keine Versandkosten


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Dennoch besteht dann das Problem des PayPal-Sicherheitssystems. Wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise bis zum aktuell zugelassenen Maximum von 250 Euro per Lastschrift bezahle, kann ich sicher sein, das mir PayPal, wenn ich direkt danach wieder bezahlen will, nur 20 Euro per Lastschrift zulässt und bei Beträgen darüber nur noch Kreditkarte als Zahlungsmittel anbietet.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

@DerPilz hast du einen Amazonaccount??


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

@leokasi: Hatte ich mal, dieser wurde allerdings vonseiten Amazon dicht gemacht als man dort von meiner rechtlichen Betreuung erfuhr. Sie gaben als Begründung an, dass sie mit mir als beschränkt geschäftsfähiger Person keine Geschäfte machen wollen. Auch der Account meiner Partnerin wurde geschlossen als ich versuchte über ihren Account Waren zu bestellen, als diese an unsere Anschrift (die ja bei uns beiden identisch ist) geliefert und von meinem Bankkonto abgebucht werden sollte.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Du könntest bei reichelt.de bestellen, hier gibt es Bankeinzug.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das ist wahr.  Ich habe mich gerade für folgende Konfiguration entschieden:
Mainboard:  ASRock B85 Pro 4 für 75,60  €
CPU: Intel Core i5-4440 für 189,95 €
Netzteil: Xilence Performance A 430W für 42,95 €
Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon HD5450 2 GB passiv für 45,90 €
Gehäuse: LC-7024B  420V1,3 für 43,95 €
= 398,35 €

Ist diese Konfiguration in Ordnung?


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Nein die Grafikkarte ist nicht in Ordnung, ich würde wenndann erstmal nur mit der im Prozessor integrierten Gragik arbeiten, da läuft auch Gta5 in Full Hd flüssig und warten bis die 200€ für eine r9 280 beisammen sind


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Die Grafik hat doch ein shared Memory, wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche und zapft mir daher Arbeitsspeicher ab, oder nicht? Wie kann dann ein solches Spiel flüssig laufen, wenn auch noch andere Programme Arbeitsspeicher benötigen?


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Gta 5 benötigt mind. 8 gb ram, wenn bei dir 8 für gta benötigt werden sind imer noch 4 für die Grafik übrik


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Netzteile sind nicht ganz so mein Spezialgebiet, aber für eine gute Graka sollten es schon 500 watt sein, da kannst du das cooler master nehmen


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Also wenn ich mir diese R9 280 kaufe, habe ich so viel für den PC ausgegeben, das ich mir dann auch bald einen Medion-PC kaufen könnte. Gibt es echt nichts günstigeres, was ich als Grafikkarte erwerben kann?


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Als Netzteil wird mir bei Reichelt Thermaltake Hamburg 530 W ATX 2.3 für 48,95 € angeboten, ist dies ein mögliches NT?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir diese R9 280 kaufe, habe ich so viel für den PC ausgegeben, das ich mir dann auch bald einen Medion-PC kaufen könnte. Gibt es echt nichts günstigeres, was ich als Grafikkarte erwerben kann?



Der Medion PC hat aber keine R9 280 drin.



DerPilz schrieb:


> Als Netzteil wird mir bei Reichelt Thermaltake Hamburg 530 W ATX 2.3 für 48,95 € angeboten, ist dies ein mögliches NT?



Das ist nicht gut. Altes Gruppe Teil. Fragwürdige Caps.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

@DerPilz
Du willst doch einen guten Pc zum Zocken...??
-Falls nein.....bleib bei deinem Fx8350 und lies nicht weiter...
-Falls ja...kauf dir die r9 280
-Falls dir das Geld nicht reicht....bleib bei der integrierten Grafik der Prozessors und kauf dir die R9 280 oder r9 370x wenn du genug geld hast..

Falls du lieber was günstigeres willst, kauf dir ne gebrauchte hd 7950 oder gtx 760, diese gibts bei ebay und co. Ab 100€


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

@Threshold: Welches Netzteil, das bei Reichelt.de erhältlich ist, könnte ich denn dann nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Du kannst das Super Flower nehmen.
SF-550P14XE HX: SuperFlower 550 Watt ATX Netzteil, 80+ gold bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Alles andere ist ja teurer und mit dem Super Flower fährst du ganz gut @TE.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das Super Flower ist wirklich gut auch 80+ gold zertifiziert.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ebnen. Das 500er L8 kostet genauso viel, hat aber die technisch schlechtere Basis.
Das gleicht der bessere Lüfter nicht aus.
Daher das Super Flower. Das wird gute 3-4 Jahre halten, eher der Lüfter die Grätsche macht.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Also gut, nun folgende Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel i5-4440 4x 3,10 GHz boxed für 189,95 €
Mainboard: ASRock B85 Pro4 für 75,60 €
Gehäuse: LC-7024B 420V1.3 für 43,95 €
Netzteil: SF-550P14XE (HX) für 67,90 €
= 388,60 €

Ist das so jetzt in Ordnung?


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Kannst du mir noch mal einen Link für das Case geben?


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ja den hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

https://www.reichelt.de/PC-Gehaeuse...LE=153455&GROUPID=6190&artnr=LC-7024B+420V1.3


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das Gehäuse hat ein Netzteil dabei.
Ich würde lieber eines mit Mehr internen 3,5" enschüben nehmen und ohne Netzteil


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ok, und welches wäre da empfehlenswert?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> https://www.reichelt.de/PC-Gehaeuse...LE=153455&GROUPID=6190&artnr=LC-7024B+420V1.3



Dann lieber das https://www.reichelt.de/PC-Gehaeuse...A=2&ARTICLE=146447&GROUPID=6190&artnr=CM+N300
Das was du ausgesucht hast, hat sogar ein Netzteil dabei. Das brauchst du nicht, da du das SuperFlower NT hast.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich suche gerade eines.
Hast du vorlieben bei der optik.
Z.b. schlicht oder beleuchtet??


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

https://m.reichelt.de/COOLTEK-X2/3/...RTICLE=148565&artnr=COOLTEK+X2&SEARCH=cooltek
Das wäre auch gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Hier noch ein Case @TE https://www.reichelt.de/PC-Gehaeuse...RTICLE=144184&GROUPID=6190&artnr=TT+VERSA+H22


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ok, dann werde ich dieses Gehäuse nehmen und ich hoffe das Reichelt auch wirklich die Zahlung per Lastschrift akzeptiert bei diesem Warenwert von 373,40 €.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Was mir noch einfällt: In das Gehäuse muss ja auch der relativ große CPU-Kühler "Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2" passen, der ist recht hoch und groß.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Frag einfach mal per Mail nach.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ans Gehäuse habe ich keine sonderlichen Wünsche, außer dass der Kühler halt passen muss.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Laut Angabe hat der Kühler folgende Maße: 130 x 100 x 131 mm (L x W x H).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Ans Gehäuse habe ich keine sonderlichen Wünsche, außer dass der Kühler halt passen muss.



Welche Gehäuse nimmst du?


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

131mm ist normalerweise kein problem


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich denke das ich das https://www.reichelt.de/PC-Gehaeuse...RTICLE=144184&GROUPID=6190&artnr=TT+VERSA+H22 nehmen werde.


----------



## the_leon (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Hier brauchst du für vorne noch einen oder besser 2 120mm lüfter 
https://m.reichelt.de/BFX120-005/3/...122437&artnr=BFX120-005&SEARCH=l%FCfzer+120mm


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ist dieser Lüfter wirklich notwendig? Wenn ja, ich habe noch einen Gehäuselüfter hier.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich das https://www.reichelt.de/PC-Gehaeuse...RTICLE=144184&GROUPID=6190&artnr=TT+VERSA+H22 nehmen werde.



Lt. Hersteller kannst du bis 155mm einen Thermaltake - U.S.A. - Versa H22 - CA-1B3-00M1NN-00 CPU Kühler verbauen und dein CPU Kühler ARCTIC | Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 | Silent CPU Cooler for Intel / AMD | wide compatibility | quiet air cooling solution | efficient heat transfer | best performance on overclocking | low noise | gaming PC hat eine Höhe von 145mm. Passt also.


----------



## DerPilz (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das ist schon einmal sehr erfreulich. Dann wäre nur noch die Frage nach dem Gehäuselüfter zu klären.


----------



## facehugger (27. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Was für ein Fred... Entweder du nimmst das schon gepostete Coolermaster N300 (da brauchste keine extra Lüfter kaufen) oder vielleicht haste noch einen 120mm-Luffi zu Hause rumliegen. Sonst:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
wichtig ist: vorne unten kühl rein/hinten oben warm raus.

Gruß


----------



## the_leon (28. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Wenn du einen 120mm lüfter zuhause hast, dann kannst du den verwenden...
Einfach mal die Kantenlänge nachmessen. ...


----------



## the_leon (28. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



facehugger schrieb:


> Was für ein Fred... Entweder du nimmst das schon gepostete Coolermaster N300 (da brauchste keine extra Lüfter kaufen) oder vielleicht haste noch einen 120mm-Luffi zu Hause rumliegen. Sonst:
> 
> 
> Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Bei Reichelt gibz den Tb Silencs nicht.
Ich habe extra schon einen Link geschickt


----------



## DerPilz (28. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Hi Hi, ich bins nochmal. Ich habe bei Reichelt bestellt, nun ist die Seite jedoch down, weswegen ich mich dann entschlossen habe doch bei Alternate zu bestellen. Ich habe eine Frage zu den Netzteilen und den Anschlussmöglichkeiten. In den Spezifikationen zu den Netzteilen steht immer etwas von 4+4 Pin-Stecker oder 20+4 Pin Stecker oder aber 24 Pin Stecker oder auch 6+2 Pin Grafik Anschluss, was hat es damit auf sich, kann mir das einer erklären? Herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Hi Hi, ich bins nochmal. Ich habe bei Reichelt bestellt, nun ist die Seite jedoch down, weswegen ich mich dann entschlossen habe doch bei Alternate zu bestellen. Ich habe eine Frage zu den Netzteilen und den Anschlussmöglichkeiten. In den Spezifikationen zu den Netzteilen steht immer etwas von 4+4 Pin-Stecker oder 20+4 Pin Stecker oder aber 24 Pin Stecker oder auch 6+2 Pin Grafik Anschluss, was hat es damit auf sich, kann mir das einer erklären? Herzlichen Dank dafür!


Der 4+4 ist für die CPU auf dem Mainboard. Der 20+4 oder 24 ist der große Steckplatz auf dem Mainboard. 

Es gibt oder gab Mainboards mit nur 20pin Stecker. Dadurch wurde der 20+4 entwickelt. 

Der 6+2 ist für die Grafikkarte falls ein 8 Pin benötigt wird. 

Denn 6+2 sind dann auch 8pin.

Mfg


----------



## DerPilz (28. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Achso, es gibt also auch Mainboards, bei denen die Stecker unbelegt bleiben?


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Bei manchen Boards ja. Zb wenn die Grafikkarte nur einen 6pin Stecker braucht bleiben die 2pins vom 6+2 Kabel ungenutzt was aber nicht schlimm ist.


----------



## DerPilz (29. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Hallo @all! Zunächst herzlichen Dank für die vielen vielen Tipps, die ihr mir hier gegeben habt und auch natürlich eure Zeit und Mühe! Die Komponenten trafen heute gegen 20:30 Uhr via DHL Kurier von Alternate ein. Es handelte sich im einzelnen um folgende Teile:

- Intel Core i5-4460 3200 1150 Boxed CPU
- MSI Z87-G43 Mainboard
- Xilence Permormance A 530 W Netzteil
- Sharkoon VG4-S ATX Gehäuse

Ich habe alles soweit problemfrei zusammenbauen können und habe die Platten meines früheren PCs in den neuen eingebaut, sodass ich noch nicht einmal Windows neu installieren musste. Ich überlege dies dennoch, weil dieser neue PC ein UEFI hat und der frühere nur ein normales BIOS. Ich würde Win 8.1 x64 dann als UEFI installieren.


----------



## kinzzy (29. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das Z board ist überflüssig, ein H oder B modell hätte ausgereicht, da man die CPU nicht übertakten kann.
Du hättest beim Board sparen können und dir das NT holen können LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3


----------



## DerPilz (29. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Es war das günstigste ATX-Board mit 4 Speicherbänken und da ich 12 GB in Form von 2 x 2 und 2 x 4 GB habe brauchte ich 4 Bänke, deswegen dieses Board!


----------



## Körschgen (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Es war das günstigste ATX-Board mit 4 Speicherbänken


Hä?! Im Leben nich... Zumal die Vollbestückung ohnehin nich unbedingt zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Immer schön erst bei Geizhals reinschauen.... Intel Sockel 1150 mit RAM-SteckplÃ¤tze: 4x DDR3 DIMM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Und nochmal: Ich brauche einen Laden  mit Schnellversand. Dies war bei Alternate definitiv das günstigste Board mit einem 1150-Sockel und 4 Speicherbänken. Weswegen ist die Vollbestückung nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=probleme+mit+dem+mainboard+beim+speicher+vollbestückung&spell=1

Viele Mainboards (nicht alle) zicken bei einer Vollbestückung mit RAM (Fehler, Bluscreens, Freezes, etc), auch beim Übertakten wird der Speichercontroller zusätzlich belastet - was die Übertaktungsergebnisse verschlechtert (trifft für Dich nicht zu).

Bei Dual-Channel Betrieb also besser 2x 8GB Riegel als 4x4 GB Riegel kaufen.


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

In meinem Fall sind es 2 x 2 GB sowie 2 x 4 GB. Ich fand das Board auch deswegen recht gut, weil es bis maximal 64 GB mit RAM aufgerüstet werden kann, viele andere Boards machen bei 32 GB Schluss. Kann man generell keine Intel Core i5-CPU übertakten oder gilt dies explizit für meine CPU?


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

"Richtig" übertakten kannst Du nur den Intel Core i5-4690K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I54690K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und den Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei den anderen i5s und den Xeons  Intel Xeon mit Sockel: 1150, Prozessorkerne: Quad-Core, Taktfrequenz: ab 3GHz, Verpackung: boxed, Gelistet seit: ab 2014 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kannst Du den Turbotakt für alle 4 Kerne fixieren, das war es aber auch schon.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

64GB?
Sockel 1150 kannst du nicht bis 64GB RAM aufrüsten. Da ist nach 32GB Schluss, da du nur 8Gb pro Bank verbauen kannst.


----------



## Atent123 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Ich brauche einen Laden  mit Schnellversand. Dies war bei Alternate definitiv das günstigste Board mit einem 1150-Sockel und 4 Speicherbänken. Weswegen ist die Vollbestückung nicht zu empfehlen?



4 Speicherbänke bringen dir nichts da 2 am schnellsten sind.


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das ist ja witzig, denn MSI gibt in den Spezifikationen zu genau meinem Board an, dass maximal 64 GB eingebaut werden können.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Dann sollen sie mal zeigen, wie die das machen.


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich dies als Laie lese, gehe ich doch davon aus dass das stimmt, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Du brauchst dazu Riegel mit 16GB Größe und die gibt es nicht und die wird es auch niemals geben, weil mit Sockel 1151 DDR4 in den Mainstream kommt und DDR3 damit abgelöst wird.
Ergo interessiert sich in einem halben Jahr niemand mehr für DDR3 und daher wird es da auch nichts Neues mehr kommen.


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Falsch, hier vier 16 GB-Riegel:
https://www.alternate.de/Kingston-V...itsspeicher/html/product/1017286?tk=7&lk=8265


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das sind ECC Riegel.


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Geben tut es die schon, es macht aber keinen Sinn bzw. wird nicht funktionieren Speicher mit Standard: DDR3, KitgrÃ¶ÃŸe: ab 64GB, Anzahl Module: 4x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Also ist mein Board in einem halben Jahr nichts mehr wert?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das sind alles ECC Riegel, die werden von dem Board nicht unterstützt.
Im Consumer Bereich gibt es keine 16Gb Riegel. 
Das gilt auch für DDR4.



DerPilz schrieb:


> Also ist mein Board in einem halben Jahr nichts mehr wert?



Wie kommst du darauf?
Kein privater User braucht mehr als 32GB RAM. Kauf dir ein 2x8 Kit und dann kannst du bei Bedarf immer noch nachrüsten.


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*



DerPilz schrieb:


> Also ist mein Board in einem halben Jahr nichts mehr wert?



Du kannst es benutzen, was ja einen Wert an sich darstellt. 

Im Gebrauchtmarkt beim Verkauf desselben, wird es natürlich im Preis fallen, was bei Hardware aber ganz normal ist.


----------



## the_leon (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Du kannst auch einfach nur 2x 4gb nutzen, zum zocken reichen die, da bremst eher deine Graka aus, als der Ram


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich habe jetzt 12 GB drin, mit denen fahre ich scheinbar gut. Es gab bisher weder Bluescreens noch anderweitige Abstürze, außerdem nutze ich ja die interne Grafikkarte, die ja auch einen Teil des RAM mitnutzt, daher benötige ich auch etwas mehr Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## the_leon (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Oke, wenn du eine gescheite Graka nutzt, dann kannst du auch die 2x 2gb rausnehmen, bei mir lief Gta5 auf nem i5 in Full Hd flüssig (ohne Graka)


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich nutze die Intel HD Graphics 4600, ich weiß nicht ob die so gut ist. Sie hat einen Core von (laut CPU-Z) 600 MHz und einen Speicher von 1024 MB.


----------



## the_leon (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Also ich habe auch die Intel Hd 4600 und da läuft alles flüssig, nur eine echte Grafikkarte braucht man  normalerweise schon


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Eine "echte" Grafikkarte kostet jedoch auch "echtes" Geld und noch habe ich leider keine Dame gefunden, die Rockefeller oder Krösus heißt


----------



## the_leon (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Es gibt auch gebrauchte Karten
z.B Amd Hd 7950 ab 100€


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Wo? Bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Unter anderem.


----------



## DerPilz (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden!! Im Handbuch zum Mainboard ist beschrieben dass dieses auch nur bis maximal 32 GB unterstützt, ergo muss die Homepage einen Fehler haben.  Werde mal MSI anschreiben und nachfragen wie es dazu kommen kann. Würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Da war mal wieder ein Lehrling zugange.


----------



## the_leon (30. April 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ja eindeutig


----------



## DerPilz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Nachdem das Board nun ein bisschen in Betrieb war hat sich ein weiteres Problem aufgetan: Der Rechner führt keinen Neustart mehr durch. Wenn ich den PC neustarten will, fährt sich dieser zunächst herunter und bleibt dann stehen. Selbiges gilt auch für den Fall das ich Einstellungen im BIOS/UEFI speichern und neustarten will. Woran kann dies liegen? Habe Windows zwischenzeitlich als UEFI neuinstalliert, Problem ist dennoch geblieben. Daran kann es also nicht hängen, auch die Treiber von MSI wurden nach der Neuinstallation von Windows installiert und zwar sämtliche. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Edit: Habe BIOS Update durchgeführt, dennoch kann das System keinen Neustart!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Hast du auch ein CMOS Reset ( Bios ) durchgeführt?


----------



## the_leon (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Du kannst die Mainboard Batterie entfernen und wieder rein tun, dann sollten wieder die Standart Einstellungen da sein, vom Anfang


----------



## DerPilz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ist das bei einem BIOS-Update nicht automatisch der Fall? Die von mir vor dem Update durchgeführten Änderungen waren nämlich nach dem Update verschwunden.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Nach dem Bios Update sollte man aber noch die Standard Settings laden. 
Hast du das vielleicht nicht gemacht?


----------



## DerPilz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das habe ich nicht gemacht, zumal ich sowieso nicht genau weiß ob das Update erfolgreich durchlaufen ist. Nach dem Update sollte lt. Meldung im UEFI das System neugestartet werden, da der Neustart jedoch nicht funktionierte habe ich nach dem vermeintlichen Ende des flashens manuell neugestartet, daher bin ich mir unsicher ob das Update geklappt hat und ob ich mit einer Herstellung der Standardeinstellungen nicht etwas kaputt mache. Direkt nach dem Update blieb auch der Bildschirm schwarz und es tat sich gar nichts, erst als ich den Netzstecker für wenige Sekunden zog, anschließend wieder einsteckte und startete fuhr das System hoch.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Schau mal nach, welche Bios Version aktuell ist.


----------



## DerPilz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Das habe ich schon getan, laut Anzeige wurde das Update erfolgreich durchgeführt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Dann ist das neue Bios auch drauf.


----------



## DerPilz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

und die Einspielung der Werkseinstellungen sollte dieses Problem lösen?


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DerPilz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Ich melde mich gleich wieder, Moment


----------



## DerPilz (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Habe es ausprobiert und das Problem besteht weiterhin. Allerdings funktionierte der Neustart kurzzeitig nachdem die Werkseinstellungen eingespielt wurden einmalig, danach nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geeignetes Netzteil für Mainboard mit AMD FX-8350 [verschoben]*

Kann dann nur am Mainboard liegen.


----------

